# Wes Matthews says he'll play on Mavericks opening night



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Wesley Matthews said Sunday that he will be ready to play on Mavericks opening night despite tearing his Achilles in March when he was with the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> "I'm getting stronger every single day, doing more every single day," Matthews told Mavs Moneyball, saying that he's currently shooting and dribbling on the court. He's also taking pull-up jumpers off the bounce, but the next thing that he will be cleared to do is just "more basketball activity using more force, more explosion."
> 
> ...


http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2015/8...g-night?_ga=1.101569921.1692860496.1429656324


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd rather him wait till he's fully ready than rush back. Parsons might not make the season opener either so I'm not expecting much from the Mavericks in month 1.


----------

